# Flowers



## emyandpotato

What flowers are you having? What types/colours? Are you just having bouquets or arrangements too? What're they like? Looking for inspiration!


----------



## Mummy May

Florence has got an artificial bouquet of pink and white roses. I haven't decided for me and MOH yet. I'm thinking of filling all my teapots with gypsophelia but I'm not sure yet, I need to do a mock up I think. Either that or collecting some glass coca cola bottles and having gyp in those dotted about everywhere, those are the only flowers I'm going for xx


----------



## DonnaBallona

I'm having cerise pink hydrangea and a bit of baby's breath too. My bouquet is going to be a mix of hydrangea and pink roses, my daughter is having a single hydrangea head and the bridesmaids are having 3 together.

on mantlepeices I'm having the same flowers but with large tea lights in them, and some cut glass vases from charity shops with little sprigs in them dotted about the rooms. 

xx


----------



## lozzy21

I dont know!

I quite like the idea of a handtied bunch of something but i dont know what.


----------



## ForeverAutumn

I just had a simple hand held bouquet of pink and white roses that my sister did for me


----------



## Lauren25

https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/256f49b68f900661989b124ac891a804_zps10b3a0bb.jpg

I'm going for this type of style but in pastel pinks, peach and ivory!


----------



## ForeverAutumn

Lauren theyre really pretty- are the flowers in them peonies? I really wanted peonies originally but when my sister went to order them she was highly recommended not to put them in a bouquet..and was talked out of it by the professionals...sorry cant really remember the reason why. I think it was to do with the season, and the fact they dont last very long in an arrangement? Worth looking into


----------



## DonnaBallona

that's exactly what my florist said to me about peonies too! I love them! I'm getting married September though Lauren, a diff season to you. jealous! it looks gorgeous!! xx


----------



## emyandpotato

Lauren25 said:


> https://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t60/sky_blue_princess/256f49b68f900661989b124ac891a804_zps10b3a0bb.jpg
> 
> I'm going for this type of style but in pastel pinks, peach and ivory!

That's beautiful. I might look in to something similar but in different colours.


----------



## Lauren25

I've been told by a few different florists that peonies are fine, but I get married in June so that's probs why!

But they are actually a type of rose that look like a peonie, I can't remember for the life of me what they are called though!


----------



## emyandpotato

I think American roses? They're quite similar! 

I went to a florist today to get some inspiration and she got annoyed with me and told me to look on her website at bridal bouquets. I have. They're terrible. Sigh.


----------



## Tasha

Blimey, that isnt the way for her to win custom. Try some where else and take pictures of things that you like with you x


----------



## wishuwerehere

This isn't a brilliant pic (esp of me!) but that's my bouquet front on - I don't get the impression it particularly your style though. It's fake gerberas, I wanted something bright and cheerful, but low maintenance because I just put it down and forgot about it after the ceremony.

ETA: this is a better one:


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lauren25 said:


> I've been told by a few different florists that peonies are fine, but I get married in June so that's probs why!
> 
> But they are actually a type of rose that look like a peonie, I can't remember for the life of me what they are called though!

Heirloom roses?


----------



## Lauren25

kmbabycrazy said:


> Lauren25 said:
> 
> 
> I've been told by a few different florists that peonies are fine, but I get married in June so that's probs why!
> 
> But they are actually a type of rose that look like a peonie, I can't remember for the life of me what they are called though!
> 
> Heirloom roses?Click to expand...

Just had a google and yes i think its them!! :)


----------



## kmbabycrazy

Lauren25 said:


> kmbabycrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren25 said:
> 
> 
> I've been told by a few different florists that peonies are fine, but I get married in June so that's probs why!
> 
> But they are actually a type of rose that look like a peonie, I can't remember for the life of me what they are called though!
> 
> Heirloom roses?Click to expand...
> 
> Just had a google and yes i think its them!! :)Click to expand...

I love heirloom roses XD


----------



## dani_tinks

I kindof knew the style I wanted flower wise but didn't know much about flowers in general. I took my laptop along with photos of arrangements I liked and we talked about my theme etc. I loved her work so much and told her to do what she wanted. Put total trust in her and had no idea what they'd turn out like. But they were all perfect!
I think it helps if you can get on with the florist, i'm still in touch with mine :).

https://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/22589_10151280119155362_1805062335_n.jpg
(excuse the cocktail sausage :lol:)


----------



## aly888

:haha::haha: Dani I hadn't even spotted the cocktail sausage!! I love your flowers though.

Emy, that florist you went to sounds crap :lol: I would put together (either the old fashioned way or on a laptop etc) a mood board of flowers, colours and textures you like and take that along with you to a few florists


----------



## dani_tinks

That sausage got in so many photos, I don't know why he didn't just eat it :lol:


----------



## katherinegrey

I'm having a red rose bouquet and the bridesmaids are having calla lilies.
 



Attached Files:







44.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 1









923352_10201235937006441_37644777_n.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DonnaBallona

Dani_Tinks I thought that was a euphemism :shock: :rofl:

xx


----------

